# 50/50 water and methanol. Is it flammable and dangerous ?



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I know there is a w/m forum, but i think i will hit more users in here. So sorry.. 

Im all new to the w/m setups. And I know that methanol is extremely flammable and burn with invisible flames.
What about a 50/50 water-meth mix? I could had a serious fire in my engine bay last summer after a injector came loose from the fuelrail , and i was SO lucky it went ok. After that happend, im terrified about having fuel leaks or even worse methanol all over my car. :thumbdown:

Im just asking.. 

Kristian.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

The reason all the meth kit manufacturers recommend 50/50 is because it is not flammable. Pumps can runs a higher mix of meth but thats when it becomes an issue


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

ok. Thanx. I just had the need to ask


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Washer fluid is pretty much 50/50 water/meth. 
That certainly puts me at ease.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> ok. Thanx. I just had the need to ask


Kristian... don't exceed 50-50 on your street car. :thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

50/50 mix is by weight, not volume. If you do it by volume it will be closer to 60/40 iirc


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

densities..... people forget.

meth 1l = 1.73lbs = .57l/lbs
water 1l = 2.20lbs = .45l/lbs


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

I use boost juice and 2 bottles of HEET. fun. Don't forget, most of our cars had heated washer jets....most people don't realize a controlled short and fluid spraying towards the face.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

50/50 mix in mass IS flammable. You need 70/30 mass mix for it not to be flammable.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Not sure where to get the Methanol. Scandinavia dont have methanol in their washerfluid. They use isopropanol.
But Efoy, is a heating system for boats. Easy to buy in 10 liter cartridge. It burs on pure methanol. I asume its 100% meth..

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/efoy_fuel_cell.htm


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

If you can drive to Gøteborg there is possibility 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------

